# Need New Cusions/covers - Where?



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Has anyone had new cushions and covers made for their travel trailer? I'm working on rehabilitating a project with some rodent damage, and I want to replace all the foam cusihions and coverings. Is there anyone local who does that? IF you have had it done, did you have to measure each cushion, or just give them the trailer model number?

Thanks,


----------

